# PyTivo



## KENL (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anybody know if PyTivo works fully with the Edge? Thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My understanding is no that uploads from the PC to the TiVo do not work, but downloads from the TiVo to the PC do work.

Scott


----------



## kenstir (Oct 14, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> My understanding is no that uploads from the PC to the TiVo do not work, but downloads from the TiVo to the PC do work.


Do you have any direct knowledge that transfer from pyTivo to the TiVo Edge works or does not work?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

PC -> TiVo transfers don't work on any TiVo model running TE4, AFAIK (no, I don't have personal experience of that, only countless testimonies to that effect), and the Edge only runs TE4 (again, AFAIK). The Edge additionally broke TiVo -> PC, I'm told, but I think that's been fixed.


----------



## kenstir (Oct 14, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> PC -> TiVo transfers don't work on any TiVo model running TE4, AFAIK (no, I don't have personal experience of that, only countless testimonies to that effect), and the Edge only runs TE4 (again, AFAIK). The Edge additionally broke TiVo -> PC, I'm told, but I think that's been fixed.


I guess that means I stick with Roamio and TE3 for now.

Thanks, wmcbrine (and thank you so much for your work on pyTivo, which I repackaged for QNAP)!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> PC -> TiVo transfers don't work on any TiVo model running TE4, AFAIK (no, I don't have personal experience of that, only countless testimonies to that effect), and the Edge only runs TE4 (again, AFAIK). The Edge additionally broke TiVo -> PC, I'm told, but I think that's been fixed.


I have one TiVo running TE4 and I can confirm that PC -> TiVo does NOT work. The shares don't even show up in the UI so there is no way to even start a transfer.

I don't have an Edge so I can't test TiVo -> PC but I've been told by a couple pyTivo Desktop users that it was fixed in an update a while back.


----------



## kenstir (Oct 14, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I have one TiVo running TE4 and I can confirm that PC -> TiVo does NOT work.


But wait, I forgot about Plex. If Plex works on the Edge, then one can transfer videos from the PC by running a Plex Server, right? The Plex app on my Roamio is crap slow, but maybe just maybe it's decent on an Edge.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kenstir said:


> But wait, I forgot about Plex. If Plex works on the Edge, then one can transfer videos from the PC by running a Plex Server, right? The Plex app on my Roamio is crap slow, but maybe just maybe it's decent on an Edge.


You can stream with Plex, not transfer. But yes that is a viable option for watching videos stored on a PC on a TiVo and works relatively well in my tests. (I don't use it regularly, but have tested by watching a couple of movies)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rtoledo said:


> PyTivo stopped working for me. not even to download. I just installed the latest, ck'd windows firewall to make sure it has access both ways , made sure the key is still the same . simply does not see the tivo box . wich there was a way to enter IP addressees inti PyTivo to just make it go there. and if I enetr the Tivo's ip addresses into a browser I get the Tivo screen saying I have reached it . any suggestions ? thank you


Try going to the network tab and setting zeroconf to off. Sometimes that works.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

was it the Rollings Stones that said " getting old is a drag ". windows firewall has become a pain in my neck. I have no idea what i ck'd but i swear is showed pitivo and 2 rules were inactive, so i activated them. after i posted this I went back cause soamething kept telling me , it's a firewall issue. well I added new rules on the main screen that first pop's up under inbound and outbound and added it , it was not there ??? now it works !


----------



## jraymonds (Jan 31, 2005)

Hoping to see a solution to this somewhere down the road but just confirming the above...

Edge TE4: TiVo->PC good. PC->TiVo no go — doesn't even show in devices.
BOLT TE3: TiVo->PC good. PC->TiVo good.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jraymonds said:


> Hoping to see a solution to this somewhere down the road but just confirming the above...
> 
> Edge TE4: TiVo->PC good. PC->TiVo no go - doesn't even show in devices.
> BOLT TE3: TiVo->PC good. PC->TiVo good.


That's not an Edge specific problem, it's a Hydra/TE4 issue. And unfortunately I talked to someone at TiVo a few months ago about it and he said they have no plans to bring this back. From their perspective TiVo Desktop is dead and they have no reason to invest any effort into adding that feature to the new UI.


----------

